# [INSTALL] Divers petits bobo

## bazouu

[Topic édité pour être plus clair]

Hello tout le monde,

Depuis ma récente install de gentoo sur ma nouvelle machine, j'ai divers petits soucis qui commencent à membêter un peu:

1) Pas D'automount (KDE): OK

J'ai une installe toute fraiche de gentoo avec KDE, et je n'arrive pas à avoir d'automount, pourtant:

- j'ai installé dbus et hal

- jai mis les USE flags dbus et hal dans le make.conf

- je me suis ajouté au groupe plugdev

- j'ai INOTIFY et CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS dans le noyau

...

2) CPUFREQ OK

J'ai remarqué aussi que mon cpu était toujours à 2.4Ghz sur 2.4Ghz. Normalement lorsqu'il n'est pas sollicité il devrait descendre à 1Ghz. Ya quelque chose de spécial a activer? sur mon ancienne machine j'avais cpufreq mais je pensais que ce n'était plus d'actualité...

En tout cas la il reste à 2.4G et chauffe pas mal, c'est gênant :/

3) Config d'alsamixer qui se sauvegarde pas OK

J'ai alsamixer qui mes mes canaux en muet a chaque reboot, on sauvegarde comment la conf? ca me le faisait automatiquement avant. Elle se fait peut être écraser par quelque chose? A noter que je n'ai pas arts (USE -arts)

4) WIFI + Ethernet

J'ai une connexion cablée qui marche. Apparemment j'ai également le wifi qui est opérationnel: J'arrive à m'associer avec l'AP (connexion WEP) et à recevoir un IP de son DHCP. Par contre si je deplug le cable, je n'ai plus accès au net: le wifi ne prend pas le relai. Je pensais utiliser networkmanager mais lorsque le service est lancé, je vois nulle part comment y acceder, et donc je ne sais pas ce qu'il fait ni comment le configurer. KNetworkmanager n'est quant à lui pas dans l'arbre de portage....

Comment faire? peut-on tester manuellement la connexion wifi lorsque l'on débranche le cable? Puis ensuite comment automatiser ca? Il me semble que ifplug fait ca mais jai pas trop saisi les étapes de sa configuration.

5) MPLAYER sans gui

Pour finir, j'ai installé mplayer avec le USE "X", mais je n'ai pas de "gmplayer"   :Sad: 

De quoi ca vient? et en plus, lorsque je veux lire un film avec mplayer, il me le lance bien en fenêtré, mais lorsque je le met en plein écran, la taille du film ne change pas, il y a juste "+ de noir". Enfin, de toute facon le vrai problème c'est qu'il me faut la GUI! :p

Un grand Merci aux âmes charitables!

GillesLast edited by bazouu on Thu Jul 26, 2007 3:08 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## loopx

yep

pour ton problème de fréquences, normalement c'est dans le kernel; aucun programme à installer après, ca peut etre automatique (faut juste régler le kernel: "cpu frenquency scaling"  je pense  :Surprised:  )

et pour kde, vérifie que c'est bien activé (meme si je suis sur qu'il n'y a pas besoin de l'activer ^^)

et essaye un revdep-rebuild... après mise à jour, les librairies ont tendances à etre tout kc :s

puis vérifie que dbus et hald sont bien lancé (check les logs si y a un problème)

pour ma part, j'ai jamais rien activé de particulier dans le kernel pour l'automount... juste les flags, kde et les services à démarrer (dbus et hal donc) + le group plugdev

----------

## salamandrix

Petite précision : il faut aussi appartenir au groupe "disk" (ce qui est déjà certainement le cas) pour l'umount des clés usb sous kde. Autrement lors du "démontage en toute sécurité",  un message d'erreur du type « le périphérique a bien été démonté mais n'a pas pu être éjecté » apparaît.

Je ne sais pas ce qu'il en est pour gnome et autres.

----------

## loopx

oh, merci pour l'info ^^

je trouve aussi que c pas normal d'ejecter un appareil photo, par exemple   :Laughing: 

----------

## bazouu

Ok, jvais voir pour faire un revdep-rebuild ce soir alors.

Pour l'umount merci, ca me servira quand ca ca marchera!

Merci

(PS: 1er post édité pour plus de clareté)

----------

## Poch

 *bazouu wrote:*   

> [Topic édité pour être plus clair]
> 
> Hello tout le monde,
> 
> [...]
> ...

 

T'as essayé 

```

alsactl store

```

?

Je crois que c'est ça que tu cherches...

P.

----------

## Temet

1) t'as installé pmount?

2) le frequency scaling, ça se configure et c'est dans la doc gentoo http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_CPU_Throttling

3) cf au dessus, et t'as mis alsa en service au démarrage?

4) Knetworkmanager si trouve dans je ne sais plus quel overlay. Je l'ai installé.

5) Faut le flag "gtk" pour avoir l'interface

----------

## kopp

pour la video qui ne change pas de forme dans mplayer quand tu passes en plein écran, essaye de changer le pilote de sortie video vers opengl par exemple

----------

## bazouu

Tout d'abord merci à tous pour vos réponses !

2 problèmes en moins:)

Suite à vos remarques, voila ou j'en suis:

1) Automount:

J'ai fait un revdep-rebuild, mais ca na rien changé, tout était OK (c'était une nouvelle install donc ca se comprend).

J'ai aussi installé pmount, mais la encore rien n'a changé. Pourtant j'ai fais exactement la même manip que Attila dans ce post (milieu de page): https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-550345-highlight-pmount+howto.html  :Confused: 

Lorsque je plug une clé j'ai ce message

```
Jul 24 22:40:39 MACKIE usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

Jul 24 22:40:39 MACKIE usb 1-4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Jul 24 22:40:39 MACKIE scsi2 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

Jul 24 22:40:39 MACKIE usb-storage: device found at 3

Jul 24 22:40:39 MACKIE usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

Jul 24 22:40:44 MACKIE scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     STF      Flash Drive 2.0  2.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

Jul 24 22:40:45 MACKIE ready

Jul 24 22:40:45 MACKIE sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] 512000 512-byte hardware sectors (262 MB)

Jul 24 22:40:45 MACKIE sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

Jul 24 22:40:45 MACKIE sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

Jul 24 22:40:45 MACKIE sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

Jul 24 22:40:45 MACKIE sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] 512000 512-byte hardware sectors (262 MB)

Jul 24 22:40:45 MACKIE sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

Jul 24 22:40:45 MACKIE sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

Jul 24 22:40:45 MACKIE sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

Jul 24 22:40:45 MACKIE sdb: sdb1

Jul 24 22:40:45 MACKIE sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk

Jul 24 22:40:45 MACKIE sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

Jul 24 22:40:45 MACKIE usb-storage: device scan complete
```

Tout est bien reconnu mais il ne fait rien...

Une autre idée?

2) KNetworkManager

Effectivement j'ai trouvé KNetworkManager dans l'overlay Gentopia. Du moins à travers layman, parcequ'une fois que j'essaie de l'installer, portage n'arrive pas à récuperer la tarball, elle semble avoir été effacée du serveur.

Je ne maitrise pas trop layman et les overlays. Peut-on vérifier que le logiciel à bel et bien été supprimé de l'arbre? Peut-on trouver et indiquer une autre source?

3) Gmplayer

Maintenant j'ai bien la gui avec le flag GTK  :Smile:  Par contre je peux toujours pas mettre les vidéos en fullscreen: le pilote x11 ne veut pas, les pilotes opengl et opengl2 plantent le logiciel, le pilote xv n'a pas d'image, juste le son, et le pilote xivid fait une erreur à la compilation   :Crying or Very sad: 

Voila, ca avance mais encore quelques ptits soucis!

Merci à ceux qui m'ont déjà aidé et à ceux qui peuvent encore m'aider.

Gilles

----------

## Temet

Pour l'automount : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-572138.html

Pour Knetworkmanager, si tu veux j'irai chercher l'ebuild sur mon portable ce soir.

----------

## bazouu

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Pour l'automount : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-572138.html
> 
> Pour Knetworkmanager, si tu veux j'irai chercher l'ebuild sur mon portable ce soir.

 

Merci pour le lien Temet, jvais tester ca.

Pour l'ebuild oui je veux bien   :Very Happy:   T'as besoin de mon adresse mail par MP?

----------

## Temet

Non non  :Wink: 

----------

## bazouu

huhu ok j'attend la surprise alors :p

----------

## Temet

knetworkmanager.tar.gz

Suis ce tuto.

Par contre, t'as pas besoin de démasquer tout ce qui est mis, certains paquets ont été stabilisés depuis.

Quand je l'ai installé y a environ un peu plus d'un mois, j'avais démasqué

```
kde-misc/knetworkmanager **

net-misc/networkmanager

dev-libs/libnl

net-misc/dhcdbd
```

----------

## davidou2a

Knetworkmanager n'est pas sur l'overlay xeffects ??? enfin celui ou y a compiz-fusion si mes souvenirs sont bons

----------

## Temet

Si, mais j'avais pas forcément envie d'activer TOUT un overlay pour UN ebuild.

A savoir que l'ebuild en question vient de l'overlay.

----------

## titoucha

Tu as toujours la possibilité d'activer l'overlay de copier l'ebuild qui t'intéresse dans ton répertoire local/portage et ensuite de désactiver l'overlay.

----------

## Temet

Oui ou télécharger directement l'ebuild sur le site, ce qui est 10 fois plus simple   :Laughing: 

----------

## titoucha

Plus simple, pas évident suivant l'overlay.

----------

## Temet

Ouep ... ce serait bien que les overlays soient tout aussi accessibles que celui d'Ycarus.

J'ai du lutter pour un, je ne sais plus si c'est cette ebuild ou une autre  :Laughing: 

----------

## davidou2a

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Oui ou télécharger directement l'ebuild sur le site, ce qui est 10 fois plus simple  

 

Oui c'est un peu ce que j'ai fait pour avoir Filezilla  :Smile: 

----------

## Temet

Oui alors autant je suis pas intégriste du libre, autant quand t'as des équivalents libres corrects (gftp, kftpgrabber, voir konqueror), je dis que c'est pas bien  :Wink: 

(manquerait plus que tu graves avec Nero  :Rolling Eyes: )

PS : ceci dit, c'est vrai que je préférais Filezilla a kftpgrabber.

EDIT : je viens de voir qu'il était open-sources   :Embarassed:  Au temps pour moi.

----------

## davidou2a

^^ Pas grave  :Wink:  je l'utilise deja depuis belle lurette vu qu'il est performant et justement open-source... je suis passé par l'ebuild de chez Ycarus pour le recuperer  :Smile: 

----------

## bazouu

L'automount marche nickel maintenant, un grand merci!

Par contre j'arrive pas à compiler knetworkmanager:

```
/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include   -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -I/usr/include/hal -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include      -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.  -I/include  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -O2 -march=nocona -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION -UQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -c -o knetworkmanager-dialogfab.lo knetworkmanager-dialogfab.cpp

/usr/include/netlink/rtnetlink-kernel.h:498: error: '__u64' does not name a type

/usr/include/netlink/rtnetlink-kernel.h:499: error: '__u64' does not name a type

/usr/include/netlink/rtnetlink-kernel.h:500: error: '__u64' does not name a type

/usr/include/netlink/rtnetlink-kernel.h:501: error: '__u64' does not name a type

/usr/include/netlink/rtnetlink-kernel.h:502: error: '__u64' does not name a type

/usr/include/netlink/rtnetlink-kernel.h:503: error: '__u64' does not name a type

/usr/include/netlink/rtnetlink-kernel.h:504: error: '__u64' does not name a type

/usr/include/netlink/rtnetlink-kernel.h:505: error: '__u64' does not name a type

/usr/include/netlink/rtnetlink-kernel.h:506: error: '__u64' does not name a type

/usr/include/netlink/rtnetlink-kernel.h:507: error: '__u64' does not name a type

/usr/include/netlink/rtnetlink-kernel.h:663: error: '__u64' does not name a type

/usr/include/netlink/rtnetlink-kernel.h:664: error: '__u64' does not name a type

/usr/include/netlink/rtnetlink-kernel.h:665: error: '__u64' does not name a type

make[3]: *** [knetworkmanager-devicestore.lo] Erreur 1

make[3]: *** Attente des tâches non terminées....

make[3]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/kde-misc/knetworkmanager-9999/work/knetworkmanager-9999/knetworkmanager/src »

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1

make[2]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/kde-misc/knetworkmanager-9999/work/knetworkmanager-9999/knetworkmanager »

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1

make[1]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/kde-misc/knetworkmanager-9999/work/knetworkmanager-9999 »

make: *** [all] Erreur 2

!!! ERROR: kde-misc/knetworkmanager-9999 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1621:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 973:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 1311:   Called kde_src_compile

  kde.eclass, line 170:   Called kde_src_compile 'all'

  kde.eclass, line 340:   Called kde_src_compile 'myconf' 'configure' 'make'

  kde.eclass, line 336:   Called die

!!! died running emake, kde_src_compile:make

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/log/portage/kde-misc:knetworkmanager-9999:20070726-145821.log'.

!!! This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/portage/local/layman/xeffects'
```

Apparemment un ticket à été ouvert pour ce bug:

http://www.mail-archive.com/debian-bugs-rc@lists.debian.org/msg106598.html

J'ai l'impression que ca sent pas bon pour moi...

Appelez moi la guigne.

----------

## Temet

Ah mon avis, c'est que l'ebuild est pour la version svn.

Quand je l'ai installé, ça devait compiler ... et ça doit moins le faire maintenant.

Là, à part attendre....

----------

## Temet

Apparemment, la version 0.2 de KNetworkManager est sortie récemment (juillet) mais impossible de voir une ebuild à l'horizon.

EDIT : http://overlays.gentoo.org/dev/rbu/browser/overlay/kde-misc/knetworkmanager

----------

## tupac_csg

Salut

Pour ton probléme de plein écran avec Mplayer tu dois le recompiler avec le flag "xv" ,puis selectionner le driver 'xv'  dans Préférences --> Video.

j'espére que ca t'aidera.

----------

